# Under Manger Tack Storage



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

We just got a new-to-us 2 horse straight load bumper pull trailer, and there are no hooks/racks of any kind in the storage space - total blank canvas.

Would anyone with this sort of storage space in their trailer care to share photos?

I need ideas on how to get mine set up 
Thanks!


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I've looked all over for photos of this kind of tack storage compartment, but I've had no luck.

I'd like some ideas before I start hanging hooks, etc, if anyone has any photos or tips for optimizing the space.

Thanks


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Too dark to take pictures..

My under manger storage area is one giant compartment that goes from one side of the trailer to the other (I can open both doors and totally see right through it). I have one really long saddle rack that extends from one side to the other and when you open the door, I have 2 bridle hooks on either side.

I also have a dressing room area in front.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

My old trailer has under the manger storage. Aside from two u-shaped hooks welded to one wall (for hanging) it's just an open area. When I was using it to go to shows, I found it easier to have everything organized in containers and just pull the one needed at the time out to use (eg box for grooming equipment; box for emergency first aid; box for bridles/halters, etc.) -- if you have them in your area, the plastic crates that 2 and 4 gallon milk cartons are shipped in make great boxes for doing this.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

The tubs sound like a good short term option - one for my stuff, one for the husband.
I hadn't thought about having one long saddle rack. Very interesting idea. Something like that may be a good addition in the future.
I may already have some tubs. I'll have to do some digging around the house.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine had 4 J hooks screwed into the frame on the flat side. There are water tanks you can purchase that double as a saddle rack. My preference was to keep the saddle in the vehicle as when locked it's insured under contents if broken in to (advise from insurance agent). When I put a couple of tubs in there, each had about 6' of rope attached and run toward the door. This made it easy to slide the tubs without having to get half inside. Check the caulking all around. Nothing worse than arriving with your stuff covered in dust.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm going to be talking to our insurance agent about insurance for our trailer soon.
Thanks for reminding me about that. I needed to write it down. I've been forgetting.

Great idea about the ropes!

Our trailer is pretty unique. 
My father-in-law built it, and when he did, he put the tack door on the inside so rain doesn't run in from the outside. It's reachable through the escape door, when there's not a horse in the way of course.
I'll be sure to check around all of the edges to make sure there won't be any hay and dust dropping in from above, but I believe the welds are still good under there.


----------

